

Why some companies need superstar developers and others don't - ig1
http://imranontech.com/2006/08/07/who-needs-good-software-developers-anyway/

======
rantfoil
This is good advice. You can definitely tell how good an organization is by
the quality of their questions.

~~~
queensnake
Yeah - in the interview for my current C++ job, they asked not one question
about C++. Now, it might be surmised that they could tell I was reasonable by
my resume but in fact, the level of their code was (is) quite low, and (I
swear!) some of the ppl are curious about this newfangled 'STL' thing. Yup yup
yup. And, it is indeed a corporate job.

------
pchristensen
Seconded (by experience)

